# Muschelblume im Teich sofort kaputt



## Trillian (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo! 
Ich hätte in unserem Miniteich gerne Muschelblumen (Pistia) gehabt - hab es letztes Jahr schon ohne Erfolg probiert, dieses Jahr dasselbe Spiel: schon 2 Tage nach dem Einsetzen wurden die Blätter weiß und löchrig und die Pflanzen gehen ein.  Woran kanns liegen?
Mein Mann meint die verbrennen. Glaub ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so dran, denn der Teich bekommt nur maximal 4 Std. Sonne am Tag (natürlich sowieso nur an sonnigen Tagen). 

Ausserdem hätte ich grad noch eine Frage zur __ Sumpfdotterblume: letztes Jahr hab ich eine eingesetzt, das war im Sommer, also schon nach der Blütezeit im Frühjahr. Die Pflanze war auch ncoh sehr klein. Jetzt habe ich gehofft dass sie dieses Jahr schön blüht, sie hatte auch schon einige Knospen - die aber leider alle braun geworden (vertrocknet?) sind und abgefallen  
Sie steht in der Sumpfzone, in max. 2cm tiefem Wasser. Was war da los?

Vielen Dank schonmal!  (muss auch mal wieder Fotos einstellen ) 
Trillian


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muschelblume im Teich sofort kaputt*

hallo trillian 

hier wurde was ähnliches diskutiert, ich nehme an, dass diese antworten auch auf dein problem zutreffen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35567


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muschelblume im Teich sofort kaputt*

Hi Trillian,

woran das liegt ist ganz einfach.

Für ne Tropenpflanze, die Wassertemperaturen ab 20 Grad und auch solche Lufttemperaturen (auch in der Nacht !!!!!!! ) gewöhnt ist ist es halt noch viel zu kalt draußen im Teich.
Ne weiße Blatttärbung weißt auf Sonnenbrand hin da die Pflanzen höchstwahrscheinlich aus dem Gewächshaus stammen und deswegen keine UV-Strahlen gewöhnt sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Trillian (14. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Muschelblume im Teich sofort kaputt*

Danke für die Antworten! Die Muschleblume kommt aus privater Hand, aus einem Aquarium. Klar, das Wasser wird dort wohl wesentlich wärmer sein.... letztes Jahr hatte ich sie allerdings viel später eingesetzt, im Hochsommer, und da sind sie genauso kaputtgegangen  Wachsen die in den Tropen denn eher in schattigen Gewässern und kriegen weniger Sonne ab? 

Gibts auch ne Meinung zu der __ Sumpfdotterblume die die Knospen abgeworfen hat...? 
hier sind übrigens aktuelle Bilder von unserem Mini


----------

